# Crystal Red Shrimp Q's



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

I found some recently labeled as "grade B", yet when looking carefully I found some that look like "grade S" mixed in with them. I'm going to be picking up some tomorrow or the day after but because I only saw 3 or 4 that looked higher then "grade B", is it easy to breed them into higher grades as I'll be getting "grade B's" and the one I suspect to be "grade S".

Anyone have any experience breeding higher grades?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have had rcs (cherrys) for years, and had the crystals once.

They are seriously touchy shrimp, and need special water conditions to thrive.

A regular aquarium won't do them well, But the cherry red shrimp are super easy, and barely ever die, and breed like crazy.

Sorry I couldn't answer your question lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Joe










I have some RCS in my community tank and they are prolific breeders and very easy shrimp to look after (I don't bother actively breeding them as they are quite common here and cheap).

I've set up a small 5gal tank for the crystal shrimp in hopes of breeding them, they are already breeding in the LFS and I'm more then sure that my water quality is better then theirs. I've been reading around the net looking for more info on them, yet I haven't found any specifics on breeding for grade. So I'm guessing you just need to be a little lucky and apply some selective breeding techniques to get the best colours (doubt I'll be able to breed up to higher "S grades".

Here's a pic of some of the grades for those interested in seeing what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Go for it! I breed RCS in my ponds but CRS and CBS are hard to keep here due to the summer temps, guys down south breed them well. Because they are illegal to import everyone started with low grades but there are dudes that have linebred to SSS and golds from that. A lot of work though, I would start with the highest grade you can get/afford and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

I've freed up some time and I'm heading to the place in a bit. They have about 70-100 so I'm going to be choosing carefully and hopefully have them throw in a couple babies for free. I also read that after transport colours fade a bit, also the older they get, so the ones I thought were "s grade" could well be.

I'll post some pics when I get them.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those are some sexy looking shrimp. although all i can think of is to feed them to my fish


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

His Majesty said:


> those are some sexy looking shrimp. although all i can think of is to feed them to my fish


that would be a pricey meal


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you successfully breed them, you could have a nice setup that would pay for iteslf, and then some..

Go for it, I hope you do well with it!


----------

